# DreamChi Le Holly Sling



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

a comfy carrier made to fit small furbabies. My Chihuahua KC is the type who prefers to ride in "open bags" rather than the closed ones so she can look out into the world while lookin stylish and showin her adorable face too. the bag comes with a leash attachment to secure your furbaby.

let me know what you think guys!!! :cheer:

KC showing off her windful fur LOL








inside is a pink star minky soft for comfort with a leopard velboa 








modeling with my KC hehe. strap fits around you and keeps your furball close









eacewink:


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

That is FABULOUS!!!! You outdid yourself!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> That is FABULOUS!!!! You outdid yourself!


thanks tina!!!  im very happy with the results! must've been from all members wishin me luck hehe! :coolwink:


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I just saw this on facebook and came on here to tell you how much I love it! What's the price point on it?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

doginthedesert said:


> I just saw this on facebook and came on here to tell you how much I love it! What's the price point on it?


thanks Annie! LMAO :laughing9: for comin here to reply  for materials like this it will be $60 :daisy:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Found it hihi  it*s so stinkin cute ! LOVE the fabcics !!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is awesome! Looks great!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Nicely done!!!! really looks good


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks u guys!!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> thanks Annie! LMAO :laughing9: for comin here to reply  for materials like this it will be $60 :daisy:


Well I didn't think you knew who o was on my personal page, so I tried to comment from the blog page, but I guess I hadn't liked you on that one and then it kept just bringing me back to my home page and I got confused and came here- lol! Facebook hates me.

I have my parents in town for 2 weeks, then my brother in law and am literally too busy to even think what color I would want, but I for sure want one! Ill message you in april once I can think again!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

doginthedesert said:


> Well I didn't think you knew who o was on my personal page, so I tried to comment from the blog page, but I guess I hadn't liked you on that one and then it kept just bringing me back to my home page and I got confused and came here- lol! Facebook hates me.
> 
> I have my parents in town for 2 weeks, then my brother in law and am literally too busy to even think what color I would want, but I for sure want one! Ill message you in april once I can think again!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha well it does get confusing on fb names and usernames here rofl!!! Awwww yes those crazy times! I'll be looking FWD to talking to you in April!! ^_^


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love it! Great job Pidge!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love it! Great job Pidge!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!!!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Wow*

O wow !! Pidge that is fantastic

I love it



x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> O wow !! Pidge that is fantastic
> 
> I love it
> 
> ...


Thanks teddy! =0)


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks wonderful. Ms. KC is definitely loving it, and so are we! Great work! ccasion7:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Looks wonderful. Ms. KC is definitely loving it, and so are we! Great work! ccasion7:


thanks maddi  hehe!! :daisy:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

WOW...very nice!! I expected nothing less from you


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> WOW...very nice!! I expected nothing less from you


Awwww! *blush* thanks!!! Btw game of thrones is coming back very sooooon!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Awwww! *blush* thanks!!! Btw game of thrones is coming back very sooooon!


I shall send for the queen!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> I shall send for the queen!


lmao! saw a trailer and the dragon looks awesome!!! :laughing8:


----------

